# How to prevent crystalization of honey



## Syawar08 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi. . . i need help please 

The honey that gets crystallized is not treated as pire honey in the market. Some brands don't crystallize, don't know how do they do this. While others get crystallized. So, what i need is to know, how to prevent my honey from crystallization ?

Note: The temperate of my state goes narmally to -6 degree Celcius.

Thankyou


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

All honey will crystal over time. Depending on the nectar source some crytalize very quickly such as canola/rapeseed and others much longer such as tupelo. Crystalization is faster in honey with higher glucose and ratio of glucoes to fructose, less moisture, higher content of foreign particles and kept at lower temps(less than25C/77F).

I package my honey in glass jars c/w lids and heat up in a warm water bath to 120-130F and it willl stay liquid for 2 months plus.

Attached link to an article is a good source of information.

http://www.countryrubes.com/images/Honey_Crystallization.pdf


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Syawar08 said:


> So, what i need is to know, how to prevent my honey from crystallization ?


Freeze it!


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

snl said:


> Freeze it!


Just to be clear, store it in a frozen state. If one has excess freezer space, it does not crystalize and stores very well frozen.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Syed!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've always found it easier to educate the customers and sell it crystallized. When my daughter and her friend from Switzerland were in Srinagar there was honey for sale on the street and it was all liquid. Her Swiss friend laughed and said that couldn't be honey because it was liquid. All the honey in Switzerland is sold crystallized and she had never seen liquid honey... it is odd but in different regions of the world there are people who think that crystallization means it IS honey and not sugar syrup and people who think it is NOT honey and the crystallization indicates it is sugar syrup. Reality is that some honey crystallized easily and some does not. It crystallized the fastest (and therefore the smoothest) at 57 F (14 C). In areas where crystallized is not the norm, I think you should educate your customers. The smoothly crystallized honey tastes better than heated honey and stays on your bread better…


----------



## Syawar08 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you friends


----------

